# New Dawn of War Novel?



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/Dawn-War-2-Chaos-Rising-James-Gilmer/9781849700252

When I browsed in BD today, I came up with this new title. :shok:

Does anyone of you guys know anything about this? If do, please share some information about it. k:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks promising that they got a new author to work on the Blood Ravens.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Google got me this:
Dawn of War 2: Chaos Rising - James Gilmer - Google Books
A Company of Blood Ravens Space Marines, led by Force Commander Aramus, are sent to quell a rebel uprising led by House Vandis. Only when they are thrust into battle do they realise their true foe is much more dangerous, and the rebellion is merely a front for a Chaos warhost. The Blood Ravens hunt the Black Legion and their followers throughout the system, but as the strain of frontline warfare takes its toll, the Blood Ravens must draw on their reserves of faith in the Emperor to resist the lure of Chaos.

One site said it was releases 25 Oct 2011. Another said 6/2/10.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Vitarus said:


> One site said it was releases 25 Oct 2011. Another said 6/2/10.


And I think Depository even said release in November, so thats all over the place. Though the author not being Goto at least has me not cringing, not yet anyway.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That novel was cancelled I think, after Dawn of War II the novel bombed.


LotN


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Goto


*shudders*

Those books were pretty damn bad.....


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd squee, but I'm afraid this is likely a ghost listing.  I like the DoW books despite their flaws.


----------

